# screen trigger



## joeb (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi

I have just set up an Optoma Panoview Screen and an Epson EB 84 H projector. The screen comes with a trigger cable, with 3.5mm mono jack (male for screen end and female for projector end). The projector does not have a trigger connection, but does have an RS 232. The instructions for the screen say the cable can be plugged into an RS 232 - but and adaptor is required. I contacted them to find out about the adaptor but they said I would need to ask the projector manufacturer. Haven't been able to contact Epson, so thought I'd try you guys!! Anyone know what is needed?

J


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, not familiar with that kind of adapter. The RS232 standard does have a couple of pins that can be used for trigger voltage. It's probably the clear-to-send or data-set-ready. They most likely just do full output (+5 to +12V) on the pin when the unit is on.

Sadly, without a schematic or direct knowledge of the system, I couln't tell you exactly which pin. But if you do find out, there are plenty of adapter kits to make your own DB-9 hookups (the connector for many RS232 applications). You could crimp or solder to a mating 1/8" mono -- available at Parts Express, Radio Shack (or your equivalents in Scotland). 

See if you can get more details from Epson and we help you out.


----------

